# Doorbell lights.



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've done the same thing except I used a puck light. Shipping/Receiving manager couldn't always hear the bell so I tied in a light for her desk. I had to upsize the tranny to a 75va though.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I've done the same thing except I used a puck light. Shipping/Receiving manager couldn't always hear the bell so I tied in a light for her desk. I had to upsize the tranny to a 75va though.


I replaced the bell on this setup as well. I had to downsize from a 24v transformr to 16.5 v.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There are few items that can help your situation if that arise again.

One company I know will carry few products which most are geared for deaf peoples but it will work very well in your situation if that happend.

http://www.harriscomm.com/index.php/equipment/signaling-systems/door.html


There are few differnt verison you can find from this link.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this 70s sketch show.
Not sure if you can watch this your side of the pond, and if you will get British humor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7L3iSZsNpY


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

There might be some not-so-DIY styles that would be ADA compliant...might cost a bit more than the DIY solutions.


----------

